
How to create and publish a snap using snapcraft in Ubuntu 16.04 - simosx
https://blog.simos.info/how-to-create-a-snap-for-a-python-app-with-networking-using-snapcraft-in-ubuntu-16-04/
======
simosx
Author of the howto here, AMA.

~~~
popey
Nice article. Any particular reason you built curl from source rather than
pull the deb from the archive with "stage-packages: curl" ?

~~~
simosx
I was considering about stripping down the curl binary to make it smaller in
size and remove functionality that is not required for httpstat.

So, by compiling it, there would be more options for someone to do something
more with the provided snapcraft.yaml.

In retrospect, it would be better to have "stage-packages: curl" as it would
simplify the tutorial. I'll add a note in the tutorial about.

